

Ask HN: What are some new growing industries? - HiroshiSan

What are some new growing industries with low start-up costs?<p>I've been reading 'How To Get Rich' and it brought up something I hadn't thought of before: "As a general rule of thumb, then growing industries with relatively low start-up costs offer more opportunities for those who want to get rich than declining industries, or those that require huge start-up investment."<p>EDIT: How does one go about finding out what the growing industries/sectors are, and knowing which source to trust?
======
olalonde
I'm tempted to believe there might be a bright future for data startups[1].

[1] [http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/10/strata-week-building-
data-s...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/10/strata-week-building-data-
star.html)

------
ig1
Industry reports are normally fairly good indicator, a market that's got
double-digit growth normally has a stack of evidence behind it. For example
the smartphone market, it has clear huge quarter-on-quarter growth with no
sign of stopping.

